# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Onderzoek naar gezonde drank

## Stud Productontwikkeling

Beste, 


Wij zijn vier master studenten productontwikkeling aan de Artesis hogeschool Antwerpen. 
Onze opleiding is gericht op het ontwikkelen van allerhande producten, afgestemd op de markt. 
In het kader van het vak consumentengedrag moeten we een onderzoek doen omtrent drank. 
Bent u vrouw en besteedt u aandacht aan uw gezondheid, dan bent u de geschikte persoon voor ons. 
We zouden u dankbaar zijn indien u tien minuten van u tijd zou willen vrijmaken om volgende vragenlijst in te vullen.
Bovendien maakt u kans om twee cinematickets te winnen.

Vul de enquête in

Vriendelijk groetjes
Els, Philip, Jan & Lore

----------

